

The Electric-Car Movement Enters A Quiet, Crucial Phase - noPENGSinALASKA
http://www.popsci.com/cars/article/2012-03/electric-car-movement-enters-quiet-crucial-phase?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews

======
ScottBurson
Surprised to learn that the Leaf had missed its sales target for last year. I
have been amazed at the numbers of them I've seen on the roads. (But this is
the SF Bay area, where hybrids and electrics are unusually popular.)

Haven't seen many Volts, though.

